#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Πίνακας αυτοκινήτων - κατοικιών

## nickmm

Ειμαι μηχανικος ελευθερος επαγγελματιας και χρησιμοποιω το ΙΧ αυτοκινητο στην δουλεια 
εχω υποχρεωση να υποβακω πινακα αυτοκινητων- κατοικιων?

----------


## accounter

Όχι δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση 
Την κατάσταση γενικά την ανεβάζουν οι εταιρείες που προσφέρουν στα στελέχη τους  ακριβά αυτοκίνητα ! 

ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΑΠΟΜΙΣΘΩΤΕΣΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ	 Αρθρο 45. Εισόδημα και απόκτηση του	 ﻿

1.Εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες είναι το εισόδημα που προκύπτει κάθε ένα οικονομικό έτος από μισθούς,ημερομίσθια,επιχορηγήσεις,επιδόματα, συντάξεις και γενικά από κάθε παροχή που χορηγείται περιοδικά με οποιαδήποτε μορφή είτε σε χρήμα είτε σε είδος ή άλλες αξίες για παρούσα ή προηγούμενη υπηρεσία ή για οποιαδήποτε άλλη αιτία, το οποίο αποκτάται από μισθωτούς γενικά και συνταξιούχους.

Ειδικότερα, στα εισοδήματα αυτά περιλαμβάνονται και οι ακόλουθες παροχές:α) η αξία των αγαθών που αντιπροσωπεύουν οι χορηγούμενες «δωροεπιταγές»,β) η αξία των χορηγούμενων διατακτικών για την αγορά αγαθών από συμβεβλημένα καταστήματα, με την εξαίρεση των διατακτικών τροφής για εργαζόμενους μέχρι ποσού έξι (6) ευρώ ανά διατακτική,γ)το ποσό του καταβαλλόμενου ενοικίου,

καθώς και του τεκμαρτού ενοικίου όπως αυτό προσδιορίζεται με βάση το άρθρο 23 του Κ.Φ.Ε., για παροχή κατοικίας,δ) το καταβαλλόμενο ποσό για οικιακό προσωπικό,ε) τα επιδόματα θέσεως και ευθύνης.

στ) ποσοστό της Εργοστασιακής Τιμολογιακής Αξίας (ΕΤΑ) του έτους πρώτης κυκλοφορίας αυτοκινήτων ως εξής: αα) για εργοστασιακή τιμολογιακή αξία από 15.000-22.000 ευρώ ποσοστό δεκαπέντε τοις εκατό (15%) της εργοστασιακής τιμολογιακής αξίας ως επιπλέον ετήσιο εισόδημα, ββ) για εργοστασιακή τιμολογιακή αξία από 22.001-30.000 ευρώ ποσοστό είκοσι πέντε τοις εκατό (25%) της εργοστασιακής τιμολογιακής αξίας ως επιπλέον ετήσιο εισόδημα, γγ) για εργοστασιακή τιμολογιακή αξία πλέον των 30.000 ευρώ ποσοστό τριάντα τοις εκατό (30%) της εργοστασιακής τιμολογιακής αξίας ως επιπλέον ετήσιο εισόδημα, ανεξάρτητα αν ανήκουν στην επιχείρηση ή είναι μισθωμένα με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, για τον πρόεδρο ή μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, διευθύνοντα ή εντεταλμένο σύμβουλο, διαχειριστή, διευθυντή ή στέλεχος γενικά που χρησιμοποιεί το αυτοκίνητο. Το ανωτέρω ποσοστό καθενός αυτοκινήτου δεν επιμερίζεται σε περισσότερα του ενός πρόσωπα. Οι διατάξεις της περίπτωσης αυτής έχουν εφαρμογή και για τους εκπροσώπους ή διαχειριστές στην Ελλάδα αλλοδαπών ή ημεδαπών επιχειρήσεων που υπάγονται στις διατάξεις του α.ν. 89/1967 (ΦΕΚ 132 Α΄) ή του ν. 27/1975 (ΦΕΚ 77 Α΄), όταν τα πρόσωπα αυτά είναι Έλληνες υπήκοοι ή έχουν ελληνικό διαβατήριο. Οι διατάξεις της περίπτωσης αυτής εφαρμόζονται για δαπάνες αυτοκινήτων που πραγματοποιούνται από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2010 και μετά

----------

